# اختفاء الرقم في مركز رفع الصور !



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2020)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد معكم*

*خاص للادارة الموقرة ...*

*لاحظت اختفاء الرقم في مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور*
*ارجو اتخاذ ما يلزم لاعادة الوضع الطبيعي للمركز ليتسنى لنا رفع الصور للمنتدى*

*مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما*
*دمتم بكل خير وعز
*


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2020)

*ارجو من الادارة الرد على الموضوع*
*وشكرا
*


----------



## My Rock (27 يوليو 2020)

كان في مشكلة في الموقع وتم أصلاحها.
يا ريت تحاول من جديد وتخبرني.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2020)

My Rock قال:


> كان في مشكلة في الموقع وتم أصلاحها.
> يا ريت تحاول من جديد وتخبرني.






*نعم اخي الحبيب*
*تابعت ورأيت ان الموضوع قد تم حله*
*ورجع مركز رفع الصور الى ما كان عليه 
*
*وكل شئ جيد*

*شكرا جزيلا للمتابعة*
*دمت بكل خير وعز وود*


----------

